# The VOTE for the TOP TEN bugs



## PhilBurton (Mar 30, 2017)

The poll format limits the description of each bug.  For the full text of all the bugs, see this message:
The Full List of all the bug descriptions

Note that I have reached the maximum number of possible responses in this poll, so I will set up a second poll for the remaining bugs.


Vote twice, for the two bugs that are NOT on your Top Ten list, between this poll and the one that follows.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 30, 2017)

So this means that the items receiving the fewest votes are going to be on the list sent to Adobe?


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 31, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> So this means that the items receiving the fewest votes are going to be on the list sent to Adobe?


In effect, yes.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Mar 31, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> In effect, yes.
> 
> Phil


Pretty convoluted if you ask me.  Why not simply ask everyone to vote for their top three and eliminate those with the lowest scores?


----------



## Paul B (Mar 31, 2017)

Since the first isn't a bug, I'd just pass the other eleven to Rikk.

But anyway Phil; thank you for your efforts in compiling this list and setting up the poll.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 31, 2017)

I would pass them all to Rikk (and thanks Rikk for the initiative).


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 1, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I would pass them all to Rikk (and thanks Rikk for the initiative).


Guys,

Thanks.  I'll send a link to Rikk with the full post of all 12 (or 11) bugs.

Phil


----------

